# Acidulated Malt (weyermann) - My Experience



## mobrien (10/12/07)

Hi everyone,

I just thought I would share my experience using Acidulated Malt.

Those of you who know me/know of me will know I've been doing AG for a couple of years. I've got a pretty decent 42L batch size system happening now, and have a temp controlled fridge with a shiny conical inside it. 

I'm also a scientist/teacher so like to know the ins and outs. "Principles of Brewing Science" and "Designing great beers" sit on my bedside table.

This is all in way of an explanation for my observations and the context of my brewing.

Ever since the drought/water restrictions hit Brissy, I have noticed the pH of the water move up and up. As a result I started monitoring my mash pH and have noticed that it also has been going up - regularly I get a mash pH of 5.4-5.6. Its not horrible, but not what I want.

I'm reticent to add anything to my brew, so have resisted the "5.2" additive. I was considering using H2SO4 (sulphuric acid) but then came across the Acidulated Malt from Weyermann. After a bit of reading I decided that 150g in my 42L batch would be a good start, expecting it to drop the pH by around 0.1 - I tried this in my last brew, a Wizen. Sure enough, it dropped the pH nicely, down to 5.3 I'll be trying 200g next time, but will wait to taste this brew, which is bubbling away.

As an aside, it also increased my efficiency by around 2.5% - I'll see what happens with replication, but I'm also happy about that! 

I just thought that people may be interested. I'll report back with the taste and further experimentation!

Thanks to Ross for having this type of thing alway available - I don't know how I'd brew without craftbrewer! I'm also trying the new(ish) craftbrewer Weizen yeast, so can't wait to see how that goes.

M


----------



## goatherder (10/12/07)

Good report thanks mobrien, I'll file it it away.

I normally use brewing salts to adjust my pH (gypsum for pH down and sodium bicarb for pH up). I hadn't really considered using acidulated malt.

Just watch out for next time that you are making a similar coloured brew to your Weizen. Darker beers will drop the pH more than pale ones.


----------



## matti (18/3/08)

So Mobrien whats the result. hehe.

I am about to embark on a lager again soon and got some acidulated malt,
I was thinking about 3-4% of total grain bill.

*4.5 kg Wyerm. Pils
.5 vienna
.25 crystal
.200 acidulated malt
*

Double infusion. 40 then 64.
Aiming to Fly sparge but may batch sparge if i decide to chill after boil.
Matti

oh I meant to mention the crystal will go in last 15 min of mash just prior to mash out.


----------



## neonmeate (18/3/08)

i used to use acidulated malt a bit but i noticed it leaves a bit of a weird flavour of its own that comes out in some beers, but not others. bit of a fruity/cheesy flavour.
these days i use either CaCl2 or gypsum, depending on style of beer, or just use powdered citric acid from the supermarket if i want totally soft water.


----------



## blackbock (18/3/08)

My last Vienna Lager (32L batch) contained 200g of acidulated malt. I would say that was too much, because the beer had a bite to it that my lagers don't normally have. I use the citric acid sometimes as well and it seems to do the trick cheaply. 

In summary I would say that I wouldn't go out of my way to buy acidulated malt again, and unless I had a heap of it lying around I wouldn;t use it either. 

It all depends on your water profile I suppose.


----------



## matti (18/3/08)

My brew water is pH 8.04 filtered water.
I will use acidulated malt instead of adjusting the brew liquid for mash.
Then adjust sparge water to about pH 5.6-5.8 with citric acid.
The grain bill will more likely be 6 kg's total including 200g Acid malt.
I'll be using a bit extra malt as I am running in the system which is rather crude for lager brewing.

with 60% efficiency I'll get about 23 Litres at 1.050+
If for some reason my efficiency is greater then that..... 
more beer more beer more beer more beer in the tune of auld lang syne.....


----------



## Tickstar (18/3/08)

I've used acidulated malt (thanks Ross )in my last 3 beers and am yet to detect any negative effect to the flavour of any. I add at a rate of 1.5 to 2% of grist. What I have noticed is a near 4% increase in efficiency, and as the only variable has been the use of Acidulated malt, I'd have to put it down to that. 

That said, I do have a 500g bag of citric acid in the cupboard with no forseeable use in the near future. maybe I'll give this a shot in the next brew.

Cheers


----------



## marlow_coates (26/3/08)

Hey,

Still relatively new (only 4 AG brews done) but used acidulated malt in our last batch, a wheat beer. 

PH was a little over seven before putting in the grain and used a medium sprinkle (55litre batch) of citric acid. This brought PH down to the 6 mark. 

After adding all the grain (acidulated included) the PH was sitting at between 5.0 and 5.5 (cheap dipping strips).

Was very happy with this as it also brought our efficiency up and only added a small amount of sugar at the end (not due to poor efficiency but because we were after a bigger payload for our work and had ended up with a good high OG).

We have decided to add acidulated malt to almost all our brews from now on even if just in a small amount.

I am from Brisbane and use tap water.

Marlow


----------

